# A comic legend has left us



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

George Carlin is dead. I don't really have anything to add at the moment, but when I get over the initial shock I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

What did he die of? Cancer? Old age? Being hit by a car in the middle of an act? AIDS?

Maybe he took a leaf out of Heath Ledger's book and popped a bunch of pills like M&M's?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 23, 2008)

Heart failure, Alex.

Well damn, that's two great entertainers in one week.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Heart failure, Alex.
> 
> Well damn, that's two great entertainers in one week.



Who was the other one?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 23, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Who was the other one?



Stan Winston.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> What did he die of? Cancer? Old age? Being hit by a car in the middle of an act? AIDS?
> 
> Maybe he took a leaf out of Heath Ledger's book and popped a bunch of pills like M&M's?



You're a fucking idiot, Alex. Seriously. You're not funny, you never have been, and until you grow up, you never will be, because what you and a lot of other people don't realize is that genuine humor that stands the test of time comes from an intimate understanding of the absurdities in life that only real experience can bring, and which only a mature mind can effectively express. That's why George Carlin's oldest material is as good today as it was when he first tested it, and that's why he was still able to hold his own against the best Comedians of today up until his death. Albeit, not a huge feat when the best replacement the biggest comedy enterprise on the continent can come up with for Dave Chappelle is an autistic half-German manchild posing as a stereotypical *spic*.

You see, Alex, I can cut you down better than you can cut _anyone_ down. Seriously. Log off, read a book, do some shit, learn some shit, and come back when you know what the fuck you're even talking about.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

Blah blah blah, shut the fuck up and quit acting superior to me. It's getting a bit old.

I agree though that comedy is pretty much a dying art form. Mencia and Dane Cook and those hacks on Comedy Central Presents are shit.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> It's getting a bit old.



I'm probably the only one with the guts to come right out and _say it_, but I can gauran-damn-tee you I'm not the only one who _thinks_ basically the same of your entire style of posting.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm probably the only one with the guts to come right out and _say it_, but I can gauran-damn-tee you I'm not the only one who _thinks_ basically the same of your entire style of posting.



Your point is? Aside from telling me that I'm unoriginal/annoying/boring/pissing people off?

This is the internet. I am not required to show respect or give a shit if I don't want to. Fuck Carlin if he can't take a joke, seeing as how he based his career off of doing the same.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

My point is, especially since this thread was _intended to be_ one to a) notify anyone who hadn't heard yet that George Carlin passed away and b) let people drop a prayer, shed a tear or speak on the man and his *comedy* and you basically tried to crash it that I think you're probably someone who _wants_ to be funny, but just comes across as at best a complete, tactless asshole and at worst a troll.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

I didn't say what I did to be funny or even witty. I said it to say it, nothing more or less than that.

George Carlin was a comedian. People say he was a good comedian. I'll take their word for it. He's dead now. We aren't. Let's move on, shall we?

EDIT: Just for you, I made this, Wolf-Bone:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1402873/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> I didn't say what I did to be funny or even witty. I said it to say it, nothing more or less than that.



Then what's the point?



			
				AlexInsane said:
			
		

> George Carlin was a comedian. People say he was a good comedian. I'll take their word for it. He's dead now. We aren't. Let's move on, shall we?



Uh, I posted this like fifteen minutes ago. A lot of people who come here haven't seen it yet and were probably on their way to post something of their own, now they can just drop a dime here.

You go right ahead and move on though, by all means, no one'll mind 



			
				AlexInsane said:
			
		

> EDIT: Just for you, I made this, Wolf-Bone:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1402873/



And on everyone elses behalf, I replied


----------



## Merriss (Jun 23, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Then what's the point?



That's the question of the day, innit? Is there a point? A method to the madness? Is there reason and order to the chaos of life?

But for the purposes of this little dialogue, there is no point. I said it to say it and to (hopefully) get a reaction from someone, which I did. 

Let me guess what your next words will be: "You do know that just posting to get a rise out of someone is the definition of a troll, right?"

Yes, my good Wolf-Bone, I do know that. Alas, I do not care. Anything else you'd like to add?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP George
He was a legend


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> That's the question of the day, innit? Is there a point? A method to the madness? Is there reason and order to the chaos of life?
> 
> But for the purposes of this little dialogue, there is no point. I said it to say it and to (hopefully) get a reaction from someone, which I did.
> 
> ...



Well, if you're _trying_ to be a troll, you're not a particularly _good_ one because you don't infuriate people as much as you just _annoy_ them. See, the reason Sibe was such an awesome troll was because everyone realizes he was a troll except him, and so he didn't really even have to _try_ to piss people off or provide lulz.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 23, 2008)

Fuck, I would sacrifice Ned Holn... er, "Carlos Mencia", Martin Lawrence, Mitch Hedberg and Jerry Seinfeld on an altar to bring Carlin back.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Fuck, I would sacrifice Ned Holn... er, "Carlos Mencia", Martin Lawrence, Mitch Hedberg and Jerry Seinfeld on an altar to bring Carlin back.



No, dude, if you sacrificed them for _anything_, it'd probably result in some fucked up religion surrounding them and people would spent the next 2 thousand years bickering over whether they primarily worship the Beaner, the Negro, the Cracker or the Holy Jew or whether they're all part of the same essence of Carlin.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 23, 2008)

He was the turtle in Over the Hedge, am I mistaken?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well, if you're _trying_ to be a troll, you're not a particularly _good_ one because you don't infuriate people as much as you just _annoy_ them. See, the reason Sibe was such an awesome troll was because everyone realizes he was a troll except him, and so he didn't really even have to _try_ to piss people off or provide lulz.



Why would I want to be a troll? Do I get free dental insurance? Because I gotta tell you, I really need it.

Also, why sacrifice all those comics for nothing? Let's chop off bits and pieces of em, sew em together, and create a comedic Frankenstein monster that will...

Aw, fuck it. That's a shitty idea.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 23, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> He was the turtle in Over the Hedge, am I mistaken?



Carlin? As Vern? Noooo.....that was Garry Shandling.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 23, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Carlin? As Vern? Noooo.....that was Garry Shandling.



Ah, now I see what he was in on imdb. Such a shame he's gone.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jun 23, 2008)

This was such pleasant news to wake up to this morning T_T


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 23, 2008)

"In fact, I'm going to put it this way. If there IS a god... may he strike this audience dead. ... See? Nothin' happened. Nothin' happened, and everybody's okay." -George Carlin

Here's to you, George. If you really believed in god, you SURE must have believed in his sense of humor. XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 24, 2008)

Well this bites. A comedian with actual talent and an ability to tell a joke and a story leaves us. Why couldn't it be Bill Maher instead?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually got to see him live for the first time at one of his last performances at the Orleans last weekend.  I'm glad I decided to go see him when I still could. 


Stop threadshitting.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 24, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Why couldn't it be Bill Maher instead?



I'll add him to the sacrificial pile too!


----------

